
Daily things to do as entrepreneurs (week 13): How to turn ideas into products - grantgrant
http://2above.com/entrepreneurship/daily-things-to-do-as-entrepreneurs-week-13-become-your-own-product-manager-with-examples/
======
grantgrant
For first time starters (according to 37 signals book "rework"), a few tips
about turning ideas into products.

